# a4 Shifting @ WOT



## nboost (Oct 25, 2010)

Where should a stock a4 shift at, at WOT? I bought my 06 not to long ago and to make a long story short, it has a hard 1-2 shift even at part throttle and today to my surprise it would not shift while in D on a WOT blast but seems like it will manually. I didn't do a WOT blast though fully yet manually so im wondering if this may have some kind of shift kit? All that I know is im glad it didn't blow up when it tacked out!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you floor it while in D it will shift automatically. Only reason to manually shift an A4 is to launch incase you spin and then let off the throttle you don't want it to shift to 2nd too early. Or manually downshift to fly arround turns.

Most cars, even if you are manually in 1 or 2, if you keep flooring it the car will shift to 3. I haven't really seen any cars that will just bouce of the rev limiter.


----------



## nboost (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm..this is crazy. Im not sure where to go from here. This is the only thing that sucks about buying something used..lol. Trying to figure out what its all about


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

nboost said:


> Hmm..this is crazy. Im not sure where to go from here. This is the only thing that sucks about buying something used..lol. Trying to figure out what its all about


Thats why you test drive cars before you buy them


----------

